# where are they



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

just wondering if anyone knows where the bulk of the migration is. i live in south east sd. and have been seeing quite a few canadians, but i really haveno idea where they would be going?! :-? :-?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Still pretty much below I-80
There's been a couple single snows spotted around Columbus,...but they're few and far between. I was seeing canadas along the river through the last couple months too. Most of the ones I've seen lately were moving back south......fast. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fowl_play said:


> i live in south east sd. and have been seeing quite a few canadians


Is there a hockey convention in town or something? 

*Canadas!*


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> fowl_play said:
> 
> 
> > i live in south east sd. and have been seeing quite a few canadians
> ...


not that i know of, i live in yankton, we do have a hockey rink but the weather is crap but eaither way i have no idea


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fowl_play said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > fowl_play said:
> ...


  You missed my joke. you said you've been seeing quite a few Canadians. Which would mean you have been seeing alot of residents of Canada. The term you were looking for was Canadas. Which would mean Canada geese. I'm just the annoying guy that runs around correcting everyone on this. :beer:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

have seen snows while travelling I-70 near Kansas City this week, the birds were travelling both north and south so wasn't a migration...


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> I'm just the annoying guy that runs around correcting everyone on this. :beer:


HA! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

Travery said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just the annoying guy that runs around correcting everyone on this. :beer:
> ...


welllll,im a dumb *******-lol- i will try to fix my grammar. thanks for clearing that up to me :beer:


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

fowl_play said:


> just wondering if anyone knows where the bulk of the migration is. i live in south east sd. and have been seeing quite a few canadians, but i really haveno idea where they would be going?! :-? :-?


The Basins in South Nebraska have the front of the migration right now. Not much to speak of north of there. Snowing and cold with everything froze just north of the basins 100 miles. Need this weather to give us a break.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

how many geese are at the basins


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> how many geese are at the basins


Probably too many to count. :wink:


----------

